# android and outlook syncing



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Any advice on something that syncs outlook well wit an android phone?


----------



## y.painting (Jul 19, 2009)

Outlook calendar -> Sync it with a Google Calendar (using the same account that you're using for your droid) which will automatically sync with your android device.

Outlook contacts -> export them into a .csv file and then import that into your google contacts. Those will, again, automatically sync with your Android.


----------



## ProWallGuy (Apr 7, 2007)

y.painting said:


> Outlook calendar -> Sync it with a Google Calendar (using the same account that you're using for your droid) which will automatically sync with your android device.
> 
> Outlook contacts -> export them into a .csv file and then import that into your google contacts. Those will, again, automatically sync with your Android.


y, if you were close, I'd kiss you. You are my freaking hero of the day. :notworthy: 

I was missing my outlook using the droid, but it apparently doesn't have to be that way. Id been searching for awhile on this.


----------



## DeanV (Apr 18, 2007)

Done and up and running. Thanks y. Now that everything is where it belongs, I need to see if I want to keep using outlook (which is how I am leaning) or make the leap to Google for everything.


----------



## ROOMINADAY (Mar 20, 2009)

I am making the leap to google apps. The MS stuff looks better and i knew where everything is...

I really like my calendar on the Samsung Galaxy


----------



## ryanjoseph (Aug 24, 2017)

You can Sync the Google Calander, Google Docs, Sheets, Google Contacts.


----------

